# Tomorrow



## kseif (Jul 29, 2014)

Tomorrow is the opener for the big birds. I'm going to try out a new gun for the season. Its a .62 caliber smoothbore flintlock. I had it jug choked and the thing throws a good pattern out to about 30 yards. Only thing it can't handle is much rain. lol Good luck to everyone this season


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking gun. Good luck this fall.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

From what I saw when you were checking the pattern it should be no problem killing one at 30 yards. I see you got your camera working or did you get a new one?


----------



## BIG TURKEY (May 31, 2014)

Nice gun how is it going in Turkey land .


----------



## kseif (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been out four times so far. Had one yelping about a hundred yards in front of me but so far I haven't seen one. Better days are coming. lol


----------



## BIG TURKEY (May 31, 2014)

I hear you. I have been chasing ducks .


----------

